# Central locking problem



## george118 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm so close to having my car perfect I can almost taste it!

I came back to my car last week and the key fob wouldn't work, I've done so many searches on here and google before posting this because I know how annoyed people get with the same old questions lol

I've tried 
1. pressing unlock and then unlocking with they key within 1 minute
2.

: Take the key you DO NOT want to program and put it in the ignition. Turn it one click forward. 
: Close and lock (use door lock) the drivers door with the second key
: On the second key (the one in the drivers door lock) press the 'LOCK' button ONCE only. The lights will flash on the car, but the doors will remain locked (my lights don't flash
: With the second key still in the drivers door, unlock then lock the door again. 
: Pull the key from the slot and test remote functions. 
: Open drivers door, remove key from ignition.

If both of your remotes don't work, do the above for the first key, but on step #3, press the 'LOCK' button twice. The lights will flash twice, then continue on with step #4.

Unlocking with the door lock drivers side will also not unlock the passenger side and the courtesy light doesn't come on however once they key is in the ignition the courtesy light does come on when you open the door.

Oh and the fuse is fine too.
I changed the key fob battery before trying any of this but the battery's were out of the remote for well over 10 minutes.

Thanks for reading! Any suggestions greatly appreciated


----------



## stealthfist (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi

I'm having a similar problem where I press the unlock button on the key fob and this unlocks the passenger door but not the driver's. The boot can also be opened remotely with the key, but to unlock the driver's door I have to use the key with the lock. It's like the car recognises the key fob's radio signal but refuses to unlock the driver's door with it.

Has anybody encountered this before?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

stealthfist said:


> Hi
> I'm having a similar problem where I press the unlock button on the key fob and this unlocks the passenger door but not the driver's. The boot can also be opened remotely with the key, but to unlock the driver's door I have to use the key with the lock. It's like the car recognises the key fob's radio signal but refuses to unlock the driver's door with it.
> Has anybody encountered this before?


Have you tried pressing unlock twice to open the drivers door! :roll:

That's known as the 'London' setting or 'One touch lock.'

If this is a sudden problem, ie it worked ok recently then it may be a key or Central Locking ECU problem, however if it has always done this then someone may have programmed your Soft Coding for the 'London' setting but set it to LHD!

http://www.wak-tt.com/vagcom/vagcomclcoding.htm


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

george118 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm so close to having my car perfect I can almost taste it!
> I came back to my car last week and the key fob wouldn't work, I've done so many searches on here and google before posting this because I know how annoyed people get with the same old questions lol
> I've tried
> ...


You will have lost your key code so the above procedure for both keys will work but you may have to perform it a few times!? :?

I don't know why (it doesn't always work first go) but the guide recommends repeating it and when I've tried it sometimes It didn't work first time but it always did eventually work.

http://www.audiworld.com/tech/misc13.shtml * WARNING-* this guide doesn't mention opening the window as a precaution which *you should do!*

*Important note:- * I'm assuming both batteries in both keys are ok!


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Skeee said:


> stealthfist said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


If you have Vagcom I can dig out what 'bit' you need to change/check for LHD. Very simple if you've Win7 or have a calculator that converts to binary.
Bit 7 in binary (counting from right to left) or 128 in decimal.


----------

